# Rikon 63-100 Dust Extractor 12-Gallon Capacity



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks, nice review. I wondered how that unit would perform.

Thanks again


----------



## JudsonTN (Jul 11, 2013)

I have this and love this DC in my small shop. I have a one bay garage as a shop and this is my standard DC. I usually leave it set up on my miter station but I will move it to my TS or band saw if I am going to be making a lot of cuts. My TS has a 2" port so I use a "steel can reducer" (I believe they were diced tomatoes) to an old shop vac hose to bridge the gap. It does a real good job considering its size. I have had it for over a year and run it for hours at a time with no issues.
That is why I bought this instead of just using my shop vac. It can take the long use without melting down. I did have a electrical switch fail but Rikon CS shipped a new one out right away. Great customer service.

They make a mobile base for it but I am glad that I did not buy it. It is really easy to move around with out it.
My daughter likes to play with it as well before she vacuums up the shop!


----------



## Brian1969 (Sep 30, 2014)

I know this is an old post, but how is this compared to a traditional shop-vac? Does it suck the dust off the machine before it gets airborne?


----------

